# Feeder Crickets/Growth Rate



## orangeandbitey (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey everyone

 I recently bought a dozen large crickets for the purpose of breeding to feed my slings and eventually get some large ones to feed my adult T's. They just had an explosion of babies (they are so damn tiny) and I was wondering what their growth rate was like? They are way to small to even feed my 1'' slings.  Do they grow fairly quick? How long from baby to adult? Thanks so much!

P.S. Wish they didnt stink!


----------



## Terry D (Jul 29, 2010)

o'bitey, Don't have a clue about growth rate but they certainly appear to aggravate my female B boehmei. I'd try raising 'em too if they weren't so dang putrid! :} <  

Terry


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 29, 2010)

Depending on species, 7-12 weeks to adulthood.


----------



## orangeandbitey (Jul 29, 2010)

I know man, they stink so bad and they are just gross...I assume you raise a roach sp? What one? Dubia? I am thinkin about goin that route..

edit: thanks scool! appreciate it


----------



## Terry D (Jul 29, 2010)

O'bitey, Unfortunately (referring to smell/possible danger), I use crix bought at my lps for a little over half my subjects. I lost two due to bad crickets awhile back. Only two of five pulchra ate from that shipment/others premolt or refused. The remaining crickets they had at that time died shortly after they received them. Their supplier also said they'd have no more large crickets for some time. I'm fairly sure they changed suppliers after that time. They get their crickets on Tuesdays. I go in Thursday or later to look it over before buying. I've become a bit ocd about it after losing the two tiny pulchra.

On roaches, I use mature male dubia. Japaka bugs is an OUTSTANDING online seller choice! They stay alive for a long while on a diet of oranges. I don't have room to breed feeders- or get ANY more new t's now until I breed a few of the indivs I'm already keeping  .  Terry


----------



## Obelisk (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm really tired of the way crickets smell :barf: 

I didn't really keep track of the growth rates, but when I had a colony going, I estimate that the pinheads took about a month and a half to become adults. I kept the temps high with a 40 watt red heat bulb.


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a large hisser colony that works just great. No smell, long lived, and I make some quick cash selling the surplus to my LPS.


----------



## orangeandbitey (Jul 29, 2010)

Im definitely looking into ordering some Dubia....not to derail my own thread but are Dubia capable of infesting your house if you get a couple escapees? The gf might not like that hahaha.

Thanks for all the help guys, love this board.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 29, 2010)

O'bitey, B. dubia can neither climb nor fly. Adult males can fly somewhat diagonally but downward only. I've seen them hover very briefly, less than a second, approximately 1 inch or so above their original liftoff point. They're simply too heavy. I have noticed no smell whatsoever except faint when handling before feeding. The only downfall is that they play dead or burrow into the substrate. No problem for a hungry t. 

Terry


----------



## Terry D (Jul 29, 2010)

Forgot to add- Seeing your latitudinal location, I seriously doubt they could or would breed anywhere but in your enclosure. Not saying it's impossible, but thus far I haven't heard of problems with this even in subtropical latitudes.

Terry


----------



## Tang (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

 I've just started breeding crickets and dubias for bout 2 weeks.The crickets seems to be very easy to breed.I'm now having a lot of pinheads.:razz:
Just  in 2 weeks time I got to see them hatch.For their growth rate,they grow quite fast.So you got no worries for not having enough feeders.For the Dubias, You really need to take some time to let the colony grows before feeding your T's.

BTW, I just feed my 5 new Avic.Versi and 4 P.Irminia...They just grab it.It was more fun to see them munch on the crix than those mealworm.(tend to burrow)

the smell problem is easy to get it fix, I just put old newspaper at the bottom and change it every week and give them good ventilation will do.Remember to take those dead ones out too.

But remember to put them further away your bedroom because you dont want them to chirps into your sweet dream..............


----------



## orangeandbitey (Jul 30, 2010)

Yea they definitely chirp loud! I put them in my basement (its warm) because they were keeping me up! I have so many pinheads hahaha its like an explosion of babies.  

Thanks everyone!!! 

Terry- Thanks for the tip on the website you order from for Dubia, Im gunna place an order to see if my T's like eating em! You the man


----------



## nicolevins (Jul 30, 2010)

orangeandbitey said:


> I know man, they stink so bad and they are just gross...I assume you raise a roach sp? What one? Dubia? I am thinkin about goin that route..
> 
> edit: thanks scool! appreciate it


If you give them enough ventilation, they shouldn't stink much. I'm using uh.. you know like the stuff on a sieve? That type of stuff! (mind is completely bland today!!). I have it completely on the top and I can only smell if I put my face over the enclosure. I keep them in my room because they annoy my parents by chirping.

I heard the warmth can make them grow much faster.. whether that is a myth or not, I do not know - I keep mine at room temp. 



Terry D said:


> I've become a bit ocd about it after losing the two tiny pulchra.


Wow, you lost 2 pulchra's because of a bad cricket?


----------

